# Bluetooth und Sun Wireless Toolkit 2.5.2



## rocknrolli (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Daten eines Bluetooth-Datenfunkmodem empfangen. Dieses Datenfunkmodem wandelt RS-485 zu Bluetooth und unterstützt folgende Bluetooth-Protokolle: SPP, DUN GW, DUN GT, GAP.
Der Verbindungsaufbau unter Windows klappt.
Ich hab dieses Beispiel von developers.sun geufunden:

developers.sun.com/mobility/apis/articles/bluetooth_gps/part1/index.html

Als Emulator habe ich das Sun Wireless Toolkit verwendet. Es wird kein Gerät gefunden. Ich habe dann verschiedene DiscoveryAgent-Konstanten ausprobiert, mit demselben Ergebnis.

Nun habe ich zwei Fragen:
- Kann das Sun Wireless Toolkit mit einem externen Bluetooth-Gerät kommunizieren?
Wenn ja,
- woran könnte der Fehler liegen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß, rocknrolli


----------



## rocknrolli (29. Okt 2008)

Ich habe es inzwischen selbst herausgefunden. Ich hätte mir wohl die FAQs gündlicher durchlesen sollen:

Can I connect the wireless toolkit to an external bluetooth device, such as a mobile phone?

No, the wireless toolkit does not enable communications with wireless devices.

Damit hat es sich erledigt!


----------



## rocknrolli (29. Okt 2008)

Kennt jemand ein anderes Toolkit, bei dem ein Verbindungsaufbau zu einem externen Gerät möglich ist?


----------



## rocknrolli (30. Okt 2008)

mpowerplayer mit Avetana SDK


----------

